# [Usertest] Logitech Illuminated Keyboard



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2009)

Aloha da draußen,

nachdem ich sehr zufrieden schweren Herzens meine Logitech G11 nach Amazon zurückschicken musste, sollte die darauf folgende und quälende Wahl samt Entscheidung nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen.

Die G11 hatte innerhalb des Garantierahmens die Begleiterscheinungen, dass die Leer- und Backslashtaste klemmten und sich nur noch mit leichter Gewalt wieder aus dieser unglücklichen Position befreien ließen. Die Leertaste senkte sich auf der linken Seite zudem sehr stark ab, sodass sie in dieser Lage nicht zu benutzen war. Hier gilt ein großer Dank an Amazon, dass die Abwicklung trotz fehlendem Lieferschein ohne Probleme über die Bühne ging.

Nun schreibe ich diese Zeilen gerade mit meiner neuesten Errungenschaft. Nicht zu Unrecht werdet ihr euch die Frage stellen, weshalb ich von der G11 zum Illuminated Keyboard gewechselt bin. Ganz schlichte Antwort: Ich spiele in letzter Zeit kaum noch am Rechner, beanspruche meine Finger aber trotzdem (wie ihr es hier vielleicht feststellen könnt) sehr, da ich die alte Summe der G11 zurückerstattet bekamt, war der Kauf der rund 70 Euro teuren Tastatur zu verkraften. Ich möchte euch aber vorab sagen, dass sich das Illuminated Keyboard keineswegs als Zockertastatur disqualifiziert hat. Dazu aber später mehr.

Logitech preist den leuchtenden Kollegen in dieser stark reflektierenden Verpackung an. Hier wurde aber nicht unnötig viel Pappe verbrezelt, alles im grünen Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite der Verpackung hat es ebenfalls in sich: Diesmal wurde der Spieß umgedreht und die Tastatur und die sechs Kästchen als Augenfänger angerichtet. "Schick, schick" dachte ich mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tastatur wurde in eine transparente Schutzfolie gehüllt. Logitech mag den Kunden nicht schon von Beginn an verärgern, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Euronen man für die Tastatur aufgebracht hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bleibt beim Wort: Etwas mehr als 9 Millimeter misst die Dicke an der prächtigsten Stelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur zuckersüßen Veranschaulichung habe ich die aktuellste PCGH daneben gelegt. Eine zweite PCGH würde noch unterhalb der Dicke der Tastatur bleiben. Erwartet nicht so viel, irgendwo muss die Technik noch ihren Platz finden  Sie macht durch die sehr schmale Bauweise einen verdammt schicken Eindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kam's mir aber vor, dass der flache Freund einen recht kräftigen Eindruck im Gewicht machte. Die Küchenwaage geschnappt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wird ein dreistelliges Gewicht angezeigt. Satte 992 Gramm bringt die Tastatur auf die Waage. Sehr stattliches Gewicht, welches dem Illuminated Keyboard aber einen festen Stand garantiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist die Länge des Anschlusskabels nicht zu verachten. 1,80 Meter konnte ich mit meinem "hölzernen Messgerät" ermitteln. Für manche auf dem Boden stehende Rechner schon die Schmerzgrenze, wenn die Tastatur noch freie Beweglichkeit haben soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei der G11 vorteilhaft über die G-Tasten zu erreichen war, hat das Illuminated Keyboard mit Hilfe der F-Tasten in Kombination mit der FN-Taste vereint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse Anwendungen oder gar einzelne Ordner können dank der SetPoint-Software von Logitech verknüpft und mit nur zwei Tasten erreicht werden. Die Symbole sollen das Auffinden der einzelnen Verknüpfungen erleichtern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbar, wie reichhaltig die Belegung der F-Tasten ist. F8 gibt euch übrigens ganz problemlos einen Kaffeetassenhalter (es öffnet euer DVD-Laufwerk).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die eingewölbte Windows-Taste kommt im Übrigen nur einmal auf der Tastatur vor. Beim Anblick der rechten Tastaturhälfte fällt auf, dass diese Taste durch die FN-Taste ersetzt wurde, was meiner Meinung nach ein konsequenter Schritt seitens Logitech war. Die Windows-Taste lässt sich hardwareseitig nicht abschalten, was bei der G11 über einen Schieberegler umzusetzen war. Ein kleiner Minuspunkt für die Spielewelt, da ein versehentliches Drücken manch Spiel ungewollt in die Taskleiste mit Blick auf den Desktop verbannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum nächtlichen Erscheinungsbild, was diese Tastatur so einzigartig machen soll.

Ganz oben rechts auf der Tastatur befindet sich ein Symbol mit einer Glühlampe. Dort können drei Stufen der Lichtintensität durchgeschaltet werden. Allerdings wechselt die Stärke des Lichtes nicht einfach so von jetzt auf gleich. Nein, nein... Das Licht dimmt sich ganz gemütlich und edel wirkend herunter und herauf. Sobald ihr drei Mal diese Taste gedrückt habt, ist die gesamte Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet. Wird sie aber wieder betätigt, wird das Licht ganz gemächlich wieder heller und die Tastatur in der höchsten Intensität zur Geltung gebracht. Ein wahrer Augenschmaus.

Bevor ich jetzt aber zu sehr aushole, möchte ich euch die drei Leuchtprogramme veranschaulichen. So befindet sich das Illuminated Keyboard in der hellsten Lichtstufe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Tastendruck erstrahlt das Tastenfeld insgesamt etwas dezenter. Der transparente, schmale Kunststoffrahmen, der die Tastatur außen am Rand umgibt, wird nicht beleuchtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die niedrigste Lichtstärke wirkt sehr zurückhaltend, dennoch sind die beleuchteten Tasten ohne fremde Beleuchtung (auch ohne Bildschirm) sehr angenehm anzusehen und verständlich zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Oktober 2009)

*[Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard - Fortsetzung*

Der Numblock zeigt sich edel, die Tasten sind selbst beim indirekten Hinblicken auf eine andere Taste abseits des Numblockes sehr gut zu erkennen. Das kleine Etwas, welches unterhalb zwischen ENTF und Enter leuchtet, ist eine "1", die euch signalisieren soll, dass der Numblock aktiv ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig und allein die Symbole der F-Tasten strahlen. Die leuchtende Umrahmung jeder Taste wirkt sehr hilfreich zur Orientierung, erstrahlt dennoch völlig unaufdringlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Nahansicht samt oben genannter Windows-Taste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich zu erkennen: Die "1", welche (wie oben erwähnt) euch zeigt, dass der Numblock aktiv ist. Die Feststelltaste wird ebenfalls mit einem orange aufleuchtendem "A" dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Illuminated Keyboard bietet eine hervorragende Verarbeitung, ein flüsterleises Tastenfeld und eine schmackhafte Beleuchtung in Verbindung sehr leicht zu erreichender Tasten. 

Die Tasten haben einen Anschlag im Mittelfeld: Es pendelt sich zwischen Notebook- und gewöhnlicher Desktoprechnertastatur ein; nicht zu sanft, aber auch nicht unnötig hart. Der Weg der Tasten ist so ausgeklügelt, dass sich überschlagende Finger und grobe Rechtschreibfehler fast der Vergangenheit angehören. Ich habe selbst beim Schreiben dieses Tests gemerkt, dass ich viel flotter Zeile an Zeile reihen kann und nicht sich mehr so flüchtige Rechtschreibfehler breit machen, wie es bei der G11 noch der Fall war.

Für Spieler ist die Tastatur fast uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Ihr solltet ein Freund flacher Tastaturen sein und auch niemand, der regelrecht auf die Tasten drischt. Sobald ihr euch nach einiger Zeit der Eingewöhnung eingelebt habt, werdet ihr schnell die kleinen Vorteile und viel kürzeren Wege der Finger feststellen  Das sollte euch Vorteile in der Reaktion verschaffen. Lediglich die Windows-Taste könnte den Spaß etwas trüben.

Pro:

+ Hochwertige Verarbeitung
+ Dimmbare, sehr edel wirkende Beleuchtung
+ Kurze Tastenwege, knackiger Anschlag
+ Sehr leise Tastengeräusche
+ Weiche Handballenauflage
+ Dünne Bauweise
+ Mindestens 12 frei wählbare Funktionstasten

Contra:

- Mit rund 70 Euro recht teuer
- Knapp bemessenes Anschlusskabel
- Klein wirkende Return- und Backspace-Taste
- Windows-Taste hardwareseitig nicht zu deaktivieren
- Kein USB-Hub

Kritik, Lob, Anregungen? Nur zu


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Tolle Arbeit, die du hier abgeliefert hast. Wenige, knackige Textpassagen und Bilder, die die Features der Tastatur wirklich super rüberbringen. Der Preis, den du als negativen Punkt angegeben hast, kann ich nicht unbedingt teilen. Das Empfinden für 70 Euro ist sicher subjektiv, aber für diese gute Tastatur bestimmt nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen. 

Die Bilder im Dunkeln sind auf jeden Fall klasse. Wenn ich nicht schon die beiden DiNovos (Edge und Bluetooth) hätte, würde sicher diese Tastatur auf meinem Schreibtisch thronen.


----------



## drachenorden (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Ohne Zweifel ist die Illuminated eine der schicksten Tastaturen derzeit; auf den ersten Blick zwar etwas unscheinbar (so ganz ohne Schnickschnack), aber das zeichnet sie gerade aus: flach, modern, hervorragendes Schreibgefühl, gute Beleuchtung - das Anschlusskabel empfand ich als lang genug - und der Preis geht so halbwegs in Ordnung. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits wären die quietschenden Tasten - für Schnell- und Vielschreiber (3000 Anschläge) nicht das Optimum. Dafür sieht sie einfach nur genial aus 

Dennoch eine günstigere und hochwertigere Alternative: *Enermax Aurora Premium* - wer keine Beleuchtung benötigt (Blindschreiber schauen ja sowieso nicht drauf), erhält eine ausnahmslos wertigere Tastatur (Aluminium) und einen knackigeren Druckpunkt; zusätzlich USB 2.0 Hub integriert (2-fach) sowie Kopfhörer- und Mikrofon-Anschluss. 

Aber Kompliment für den ausführlichen Usertest wer sich soviel Mühe gibt 

Gruß.


----------



## SCUX (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

 schöner Test!!

*ich nutze selbst die Ilu und kann sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen* 

meine jüngste Töchter reißt ganz gerne mal die ein oder andere Taste raus  bis jetzt ging aber nie was defekt von den Plastikwippen 

auch mehrere "Besteigungen" hat sie hinter sich.
Keine Ahnung warum, aber meine Kleine holt öfters mal ihren Kinderstuhl um von ihm auf meinen Schreibtischstuhl zu klettern um von diesem auf den Schreibtisch zu gelangen...da steht sie dann.....*mitunter mitten auf meiner Tastatur* 
naja, der neue Schreibtisch, mit Einklappfunktion, ist fertig geplant und wird bald bestellt^^


----------



## doceddy (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Wie fest sitzen die Tasten? Wenn ich Musik mit viel Bass höre, fängt meine Logitech Multimedia Tastatur an zu vibrieren. Wäre das bei der Ilu auch so?


----------



## SCUX (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

habe sowas speziellen zwar nicht getestet, aber durch den kurzen Anschlag kann da ja nicht viel wackeln. Auch wenn du die Tastatur an den Seiten nimmst und schüttelst merkt man das sie sehr stabil ist!!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Preis, den du als negativen Punkt angegeben hast, kann ich nicht unbedingt teilen. Das Empfinden für 70 Euro ist sicher subjektiv, aber für diese gute Tastatur bestimmt nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen.



Ich denke, dass der Preis insofern gerechtfertigt ist, wenn man die Verarbeitung der Tastatur und die dort hineingesteckten Technologien seitens Logitech berücksichtigt. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber sagen, dass die Tastatur beim Onlineshop auf den Bildern nicht sofort den Eindruck erweckt, als sei sie diesen Preis auch wirklich wert. Insofern kann ich deinen oben genannten Punkt doch nachvollziehen. Hätte ich diverse Rezensionen nicht gelesen, ich hätte diese Tastatur keineswegs für diesen Preis gekauft.

Die Masse kauft sich ein Produkt meist auch nach Auge, sollte kein direkter Vergleich oder Test vorliegen. Sieht das Produkt so aus, dass es den angebotenen Preis wert ist? Das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken 



drachenorden schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits wären die quietschenden Tasten - für Schnell- und Vielschreiber (3000 Anschläge) nicht das Optimum. Dafür sieht sie einfach nur genial aus
> 
> Dennoch eine günstigere und hochwertigere Alternative: *Enermax Aurora Premium *[...]



Oh, sind es spezielle Tasten oder tritt das Problem sporadisch auf? Wie viele Jahre hast du sie mittlerweile in deinem Besitz?

Die Enermax Aurora hat eindeutig den Vorteil, dass sie in sich zwei USB- und Mikrofon- bzw. Kopfhöreranschlüsse beherbergt. Optisch auch ein Leckerbissen, leider aber nicht sehr bekannt. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen nach einer neuen Tastatur zumindest nicht auf sie gestoßen 



SCUX schrieb:


> meine jüngste Töchter reißt ganz gerne mal die ein oder andere Taste raus  bis jetzt ging aber nie was defekt von den Plastikwippen



Ich denke, dass auch die Tasten recht robust sind und sich auch solchen Alltagssituationen problemlos stellen. Ich möchte allerdings nicht wissen, wie sich die Tastatur verhält, sobald sie Opfer einer Cola- oder Kakaoattacke wurde. Hoffentlich bekommst du deinen Schreibtisch mit Einklappfunktion schnell, sonst passiert auch das noch 



doceddy schrieb:


> Wie fest sitzen die Tasten? Wenn ich Musik mit viel Bass höre, fängt meine Logitech Multimedia Tastatur an zu vibrieren. Wäre das bei der Ilu auch so?



Ich habe gerade die Musik etwas lauter aufgedreht und kann dir sagen, dass keine einzige Taste rappelt oder sich gar vom Fleck bewegt. Jede einzelne Taste hat einen sehr eifrigen, bombenfesten Halt, der sie nicht so schnell aus der Fassung bringen kann.

Mein Dank an alle, die mir Lob schenkten


----------



## drachenorden (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

*@Wannseesprinter*
Die Illuminated habe ich seit 01.09.09 im Einsatz gehabt; vielleicht mag das ja stark sujektiv sein, aber das trifft auf die Tasten des Schreibfeldes zu, inbesondere auch die Leertaste.

Die Enermax Aurora Premium ist tatsächlich nicht sonderlich bekannt - aber wenn Du mal testweise auf der schreibst, stellst Du eindeutig die Qualitätsunterschiede fest ...

MfG.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Schöner Test und super schicke Tastatur. Werde ich wohl auch bald mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

ich kann dem tester ohne widerspruch zustimmen... fast perfekte tastatur, schön beleuchtet, nur kleine schwächen. hat mein ms entertainment desktop verbannt. heute kam dann noch die performance mx dazu.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Toller Test von einer wirklich klasse Tastatur. Würde sie nicht meinen Geldbeutel so enorm ausreizen, wäre ein Kauf wirklich eine Idee.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

*@ Wannseesprinter*

Nur zum Verständnis: Ich drücke Alt + F4 und mein aktuelles Fenster geht zu. Sprich F4 ist von Haus aus F4 - so wie bei jeder stinknormalen Tastatur. Erst wenn ich FN + F4 drücke wird die App geöffnet die ich via Setpoint verknüpft habe? Es gibt nämlich auch so nervige Keyboards wo per Knopfdruck die ganze F-Leiste ihre Funktion wechselt und das ist _imo_ extrem nervig.

Die Logitech gefällt mir super, ich suche ein Standard-Keyboard ohne Quatsch, aber mit gescheitem Druckpunkt und recht hartem Anschlag sowie Beleuchtung. Werde ich da mit der Logitech Illuminated Keyboard glücklich?


----------



## SCUX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Werde ich da mit der Logitech Illuminated Keyboard glücklich?


An sich schon, ja. Allerdings heißt es nicht umsonst DIE Tastatur, und nicht der  Demnach ist es einfach wie bei den Frauen.....Man(n) muss einfach die Vorlieben ausloten und es einfach probieren.....was du dir da wirklich zugelegt hast, wird wohl erst lange nach der ersten Testphase sein Gesicht zeigen


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Wannseesprinter*
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis: Ich drücke Alt + F4 und mein aktuelles Fenster geht zu. Sprich F4 ist von Haus aus F4 - so wie bei jeder stinknormalen Tastatur. Erst wenn ich FN + F4 drücke wird die App geöffnet die ich via Setpoint verknüpft habe? Es gibt nämlich auch so nervige Keyboards wo per Knopfdruck die ganze F-Leiste ihre Funktion wechselt und das ist _imo_ extrem nervig.
> 
> Die Logitech gefällt mir super, ich suche ein Standard-Keyboard ohne Quatsch, aber mit gescheitem Druckpunkt und recht hartem Anschlag sowie Beleuchtung. Werde ich da mit der Logitech Illuminated Keyboard glücklich?



hab genau dasselbe gesucht - mir gefällts.
und ja, dein verständnis der fn-tastenbelegung ist korrekt, es wird mit fn immer nur ein keystroke aktiviert (wie beim notebook).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

*@ SCUX*

Das "der" meint "werde ich mit der Logitech-Tastatur glücklich"


----------



## SCUX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ SCUX*
> Das "der" meint "werde ich mit der Logitech-Tastatur glücklich"


na das war mir schon klar 
ich meinte das im Zusammenhang "der" (du) + "die" (Tastatur|wie Frau) = glücklich werden == *weiß man nie* 
aber du hättest wohl gute Vorraussetzungen dafür^^

EDIT: allerindgs gibt es noch *Alternativen*  (ist die beleuchtet?? weiß ich jetzt nicht...)
ob du jetzt auf Blond oder Brünett stehst...das ist deine Sache^^


----------



## BlackSHeeP (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Allerdings kann man das in Setpoint auch umstellen so das man immer die Sonderfunktionen aktiv hat und erst mit der FN Taste die normale F Taste drückt. 

Also ich hab meine Illuminated jetzt eine halbe Woche und muss sagen ich bin echt zufrieden. 
Für mich persönlich hätten es wenn noch ein paar Sondertasten mehr sein können wie zum beispiel ne Taste für den Ruhestand, Stopp Taste für den Mediaplayer und 1 - 2 Tasten die man frei belegen kann.


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Erstmal vorab: ein sehr schöner Test 



> Die Tasten haben einen Anschlag im Mittelfeld: Es pendelt sich zwischen Notebook- und gewöhnlicher Desktoprechnertastatur ein;



Genau sowas suche ich immer, bisher habe Ich dies nur bei meiner Tastatur gefunden. Vielleicht ist die Illuminated einen Blick wert, ich werde sie mir irgendwann mal angucken, wenn ich dir wieder mal mit meiner Anwesenheit auf den Geist gehe 

Übrigens, eine Frage unter Fotografen: Du hast jeweils 15 Sekunden belichtet, wenn die Exif daten nicht lügen. Bei Blende 5,6 und ISO 100 drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass das Leuchten der Tastatur in Natura viel dunkler ist, als dass das auf dem Bild zur Geltung kommt. Kann das sein?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Würde sie nicht meinen Geldbeutel so enorm ausreizen, wäre ein Kauf wirklich eine Idee.



Ich hätte sie mir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zugelegt, hätte ich aufgrund der defekten G11 kein Restguthaben als Rücklage gehabt.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Erst wenn ich FN + F4 drücke wird die App geöffnet die ich via Setpoint verknüpft habe? [...]
> 
> Werde ich da mit der Logitech Illuminated Keyboard glücklich?



So ist es. Sobald du die FN-Taste *und* einer der F-Tasten drückst, hast du mit Hilfe der Setpoint-Software Zugriff auf die frei festzulegenden Anwendungen, Dokumente usw. Ebenfalls kannst du in der Software bestimmen, ob die FN-Taste dauerhaft aktiviert bleiben soll, was aber sicherlich nicht deinen Wünschen entspräche.

Was deine beiden Fragen mit dem Druckpunkt und Anschlag betrifft: Es ist eine wahre Ansichtssache, was du jetzt als "hart" oder "gescheit" siehst. Die Tasten lassen sich aber ausgesprochen gut und "knackig" im Brett der Tastatur versenken, die Tasten haben einen festen Halt und "labbern" nicht umher. Vielleicht ist dir das eine Hilfe. Zur Not wühl' dich doch mal im Keller durch die Testmuster - vielleicht wirst du fündig 



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Du hast jeweils 15 Sekunden belichtet, wenn die Exif daten nicht lügen. Bei Blende 5,6 und ISO 100 drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass das Leuchten der Tastatur in Natura viel dunkler ist, als dass das auf dem Bild zur Geltung kommt. Kann das sein?



Die EXIFs haben die nackte Tatsachen vorgelegt  Ich denke auch, dass die Intensität der Leuchtstärke der Bilder hier von dem jeweiligen Monitor abhängt. Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich aber sagen, dass die Tasten nicht so aufdringlich entgegenfunkeln, wie es auf den Bildern scheint. Bei den drei Stufen der Lichtstärke wird für jeden etwas dabei sein.

Ich hatte noch nicht erwähnt: Sobald der Rechner hochfährt, "fährt" die Tastatur auch ganz sanft hoch - echt sexy


----------



## lemon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Usertest]Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

HAHA lol. MIr ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass die Schriftart auf den Tasten der Tastatur die von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 ist ^^


----------



## phail216 (26. Dezember 2009)

Sofern man entweder ein Spieler, oder ein Schnellschreiber ist, kann ich vor der Tasta nur warnen. Dadurch, dass das Keyboard so dünn ist, sind die Bauteile teilweise nicht so pralle, vor allem die Keymatrix.
Dies hat vor allem 2 Effekte:
1. Wenn man mehrere Tasten auf einmal drückt werden diese nicht erkannt, so z.B. Shift+W+Space. Für Gamer natürlich tödlich.
2. Wenn man schnell tippt und einen Übergang von einer keymatrix in die nächste hat, so passiert es, dass buchstaben vergessen werden. Das sogar ziemlich oft. Z.B. bei allen Wörtern mit "ein".
Hier natürlich auch noch ein entsprechender Videolink dazu
YouTube - Logitech Illluminated Key Blocking
In allen anderen Bereichen ist die Tasta eig ein Traum, also Design und Tippgefühl, aber der oben genannten Fehler machen Sie für mich unbrauchbar.


----------



## iGreggy (26. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöner Test mit sehr guten Fotos. Fein fein. Hab die Tastatur auch seit längerem im Auge, was mich aber stört ist das sie nicht über Funk/Infrarot läuft. Das wäre noch besser (für mich zumindestens).


----------



## KBasti (26. Dezember 2009)

Zu der Sache mit "versehentlichem Windows-Start-Taste drücken", sollte man noch anfügen dass Software seitig, sehr wohl eine Funktion mitgeliefert wird. 
Hardware seitig verstehe ich jetzt so, dass man eine Art Knopf hat um diese Taste auszuschalten, oder? Ich hab sowas noch nie gesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen der Cola
...mir ist mal aus versehen (nur etwas) Cola im Nummern block bereich "drauf getröpfelt" aber ich hab natürlich schnell reagiert und alles aufgetupft . Allerdings scheint gerade der Vorteil des Tastendrucks und allem drum herum, ein nachteil zu sein. Mir ist etwas Cola unter eine Taste gelaufen und diese verklebte sehr schnell (also wie bei jeder Notebook Tastatur). Die Tastatur scheint aber so einen Schaden, elektronisch gesehen, ohne Probleme wegstecken zu können. Zum glück!  
(Mehrmaliges, hartes drücken der Taste, half dabei sie wieder voll kommen normal benutzen zu können ) 

Am liebsten wäre es mir gewesen, wenn die Tastatur statt aus Plastik und Gummi, aus Eloxiertem Aluminium gewesen wäre. 

Meine Meinung: die Tastatur ist nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöner Test 

Ich hab diese Tastatur auch und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Kann man echt nur weiter empfehlen, wenn es etwas teurer sein darf und keine dutzenden Funktionstasten gebraucht werden.
Die Tastatur ist sehr edel und es lässt sich super drauf schreiben.


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2009)

Hab sie auch, liebe sie, gebe sie nie mehr her!  Echt ein tolles Brett. Jeden Euro wert.


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Tasten sind sehr schön ausgeleuchtet. Gefällt mir.


----------



## jaramund (27. Dezember 2009)

anzumerken habe ich als ein weiterer Besitzer dieses Keyboards:

die "Num", "Win", "CapsLock" und "Einfg" Taste können per "Logitech Set Point" Software deaktiviert werden, ebenso können die Funktionen der "F" Tasten als Standart definiert werden - aber das ist sicherlich auch bei anderen Modellen von Logitech möglich.
Nur mit Winamp arbeitet die "Start/Pause" Tastenoch nicht richtig zusammen.
Jedoch bin ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dieser Tatsatur und wenn man vorher ein oder mehrere Notebooks gehabt hat ist man auch den kurzen Tastenweg gewöhnt (einer der Gründe warum ich mir diese Tastatur geholt habe). 

Also noch einmal ein Hoch auf Logitech und die Steuerrückzahlung, die zum Releas der Tastatur kam.

P.S.: Ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, Sry falls dies ein Doppelpost sein sollte (FU Singlemalt  )


----------



## CeresPK (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ja echt grad am überlegen von meiner G15R auf die Ilmtd umzusteigen 

mfg Ceres


----------



## tolga9009 (27. Dezember 2009)

Keyblocking und Probleme bei BIOS-Ausflügen kann ich nur bestätigen. Werde die Tastatur die Tage bei eBay verscherbeln. Mir kommt keine Logitech mehr ins Haus, nach dem miesen Support!
Wer keine Spiele spielt (speziell Crysis, CSS, Assassin's Creed) und nicht Overclocked, sprich oft ins BIOS geht, dem kann ich die Tastatur wegen des perfekten Druckpunkts nur empfehlen, alle anderen sollten die Finger davon lassen!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (11. Januar 2010)

So, ich spiele viel und schreibe viel, nunja, und habe mir jetzt mal die Tastatur gekauft, bin gespannt ob es Probleme gibt, bisher ist mein Eindruck schonmal sehr gut!

Ach ja, ganz zu schweigen von diesem sehr gutem Review, was mich auch teils zum Kauf bewegt hat!

Bin von der G15 "old" umgestiegen, bin bisher begeistert!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2010)

jopp hab mir die Ilu auch gekauft und was soll ich sagen   


 mfg Ceres


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend miteinander,

danke für die vielen Antworten, die hier mittlerweile eingeflattert sind. Mir ist heute nur aufgefallen, dass die Tastatur, drückt man sie in der Mitte etwas nach unten, leicht nachgibt. Sollte aber nichts Wildes passieren. Die flache Bauweise wird selbst für Grobmotoriker eine gute Statik haben 

Einen schönen Abend euch noch
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

Sieht sehr edel aus die Tastatur, auch wenn ich mich frage ob der Druckpunkt bei so einer höh noch angenehm ist, nutze eine G15 und mag es, die tasten auch mal runter zu hauen, was dann aber nicht zu schmerzen fürt


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

und sind noch alle Buchstaben da , 
oder  haben sich schon ein paar abgegriffen ? 
das passiert meist so nach 2 bis 4 Monaten 
bei vielen Tastaturen .
Das ein zigste was mit an diesen Tastatur sehr stört der Vorbau vor der Space Taste, 
das stört bein tippen ,
wenn man das abnehmen kann  dann wäre  das ok .
ich habe seit einer weile die SpeedLink SL-6454-SBK  SPEEDLINK / Products / PC Accessories / Keyboards / Wired / Verso Slim Profile USB Keyboard  die Tasten da haben einen sehr guten Anschlug Punkt , bis jetzt ist noch alles in Ordnung damit .


----------



## KBasti (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die jetzt schon eine ganze weile, spiele und schreibe viel und bis jetzt ist noch alles wie am ersten Tag.  

im Besitz seit 23.10.09, "seit dem 25/7 "


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

und geht die auch mit nem PS/2 Anschluss ,
weil am  USB ist generell ganz großer   mist ,
ich hatte das schon paar mal das eine SD Karte kaputt war der USB Controller sich neu installierte 
USB Maus/Keyb dann erst mal nicht mehr ging, man konnte in diesem fall den PC nicht mal Neu booten lassen,  seit dem betreibe ich alles wieder am PS/2 Anschluss meines PCs.


----------



## KBasti (15. Februar 2010)

Die gibt es nur mit USB, aber ein Adapter USB to PS2 sollte dir vielleicht helfen können. (?)


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2010)

ich brauche hier jetzt  keine Belehrung übern USB Adapter ,  habe  eine ganze Kiste voll damit ,
nur ob  die Tastatur damit funktioniert?
nicht jede USB Tastatur funktioniert mit einem USB Adapter !


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

amdintel: Das ist ein kleines Glücksspiel, wenn du schon die Erfahrung gesammelt hast, dass nicht jede Tastatur mit einem PS/2-Adapter gut arbeitet. Meine vergangenen Erlebnisse mit dieser Schnittstelle samt Adapter sagen jedoch, dass bisher alle Tastaturen problemlos angesprochen wurden.

Selbst die Beleuchtung des Illuminated Keyboards sollte angesprochen werden; schließlich liefert der PS/2-Anschluss auch einen Pin mit +5 Volt, womit die LEDs ja bestens versorgt wären.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## heatpipe (20. Februar 2010)

@Scux

dass das ein Reihenphenomen bei den Kids ist war mir nicht klar.  Bei dir die Illu, bei mir das Notebook... 

Hab die Illu zum Arbeiten bei Nacht. , nein wenn schon dann game ich zu später Stunde. Ich find die Beleuchtung sehr gut. Wenn sonst kein Licht ausser Monitor da ist darfs auch nicht zu hell sein. Ich finde das passt sehr gut und genau das ist der Plan. Für Leute wie mich, die hinschauen müssen was Sie tippen, fällt damit der Grund weg ne Lampe anzuhaben. 
Zum Arbeiten taugt Sie trotzdem ebenfalls hervorragend.


----------



## HoBBos (10. August 2010)

Schöner Bericht, weiter so.
Bei mir ist das Illuminated Keyboard nun auch schon seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, zwar hätte mich ein USB-Anschluss noch mehr erfreut, aber das Leben ist nunmal kein Wunschkonzert und eine ähnliche Tastatur mit Beleuchtung gibt es zur zeit auf dem Markt nicht.

Noch etwas, Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit der Tastatur im BIOS oder beim gelegentlichen Spielen (CSS, HON), alle Tastenkombinationen gehen einwandfrei.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir hat sich die Tastatur immer sehr tadellos gezeigt, wenn es bei Spielen zu mehreren gedrückten Tasten kann. Genau aufgrund meiner Erfahrung kann ich diverse Beiträge in den Weiten des Internets nicht nachvollziehen, dass das Illuminated Keyboard mit solchen Szenarien nicht zurecht kommen soll.

Viel Spaß weiterhin damit.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Hippocampus (11. August 2010)

> bei mir hat sich die Tastatur immer sehr tadellos gezeigt, wenn es bei Spielen zu mehreren gedrückten Tasten kann



Was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass du eine der älteren Revisionen gekauft hattest. Meine mit LZ95..... kann z.B. NICHT Tastenkombinationen wie "W+Shift+Space" ab.
Und deswegen wandert sie auch wieder zurück. Sowas dreistes kann leider nur von Logitech kommen...
Selbst der dt. Support ist zur Zeit für den Eimer. Wahrscheinlich zu viele Stellen  abgebaut.


----------



## Fitness-Boy (19. September 2010)

Also ich habe vor ein paar Wochen zwei Illuminated Keybords ohne Keyblocking von Logitech bekommen. Ja W+Shift+Space funktionieren !!! Beziehungen eben 

Eine von den beiden (sehr seltenen) Tastaturen werde ich heute bei eBay einstellen  unter "Logitech Illuminated Keyboard - ohne Key Blocking - NEU"


----------



## Bonham (20. September 2010)

Moin,
Ich kann Wannseesprinter nur zustimmen! Hab die Taste seit ner knappen woche und bin hin und weg. Und auch bei schnellen Spielen wie CoD 6 klappt alles prima, kein problem mit Spielen meiner Meinung nach.
Und sie ist verdammt stylish!!
Grüße
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/68-wannseesprinter.html*


----------



## johannes944 (7. März 2011)

habs mir heute bestellt. Hoffe es it am freitag da.

Aber von der *Enermax Aurora Premium* hört man eigentlich nur schlechtes, was ich so auf amazon gelesen habe.


----------



## johannes944 (9. März 2011)

Hab das teil jz seit 5 minuten, und ich bin extrem beeindruckt. Muss das mit w+shift+leer ausprobieren. mal sehen obs wirklich so doof is. Aber schreiben kann ich mit dem teil megatight.

EDIT: Jap, das mit Ghosting is kake.


----------



## falsepositive (13. Juni 2011)

Danke fürden ausführlichen Bericht. Aber eine Sache fehlt mir noch. Auf die Gefahr hin, eine DAU-Frage zu stellen:

Warum fehlt die Einfügen-Taste bei den Bearbeitungstasten und warum ist die Entfernen-Taste stattdessen doppelt so lang? Und viel schlimmer: warum stört das keinen? Ja, ich kann googeln, aber einen vernünftigen Grund konnte ich (zgg.-Maßen auf die Schnelle) für dieses amputierte Layout nicht finden.

Ich lese hier beim Überfliegen immer das Stichwort "Gamer" - als Gamer ist man doch für jede belegbare Taste dankbar. Aber für mich als Programmierer ist die Einfüge-Taste wichtig, da ich damit extrem schnelle Cut-Paste Serien durchführen kann (das ist meine Art, Zeilen oder Blöcke in Programmen schnell zu verschieben.)

Ich suche eine Tastatur mit Beleuchtung, die wie die hier beschriebene ist, aber ein normales Tasten-Layout nach IBM-Standard mitbringt. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke,
falsepositive


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juni 2011)

Als Gamer kauft man sich auch nicht ne Illu von Logitech. Da gibts dann doch echt besseres. Für nen stylischen Schreibtisch oder zum tippen ist die bestimmt ok. Aber wenn ich zocke dann möchte ich schon einen richtig guten Tastenanschlag haben und das ich jede Kombination der Tasten ohne Probleme aisführen kann.


----------



## matzzz3 (18. August 2011)

Sehr schöner Lesertest!

Habe die Tastatur seit knapp einer Woche und muss sagen finde sie sehr gut.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Als Gamer kauft man sich auch nicht ne Illu von Logitech. Da gibts dann doch echt besseres. Für nen stylischen Schreibtisch oder zum tippen ist die bestimmt ok. Aber wenn ich zocke dann möchte ich schon einen richtig guten Tastenanschlag haben und das ich jede Kombination der Tasten ohne Probleme aisführen kann.


 Da kommt man unweigerlich thematisch wieder in eine bestimmte Richtung...  Aber ich denke, in diesem Thread findet sich nicht die "richtige" Zielgruppe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand verraten bei welcher Rev. der "W+Shift+Space-Bug" behoben ist?

Danke 

Gruß
SitzRiese


----------



## djnoob (19. November 2011)

ist der thread tot? Mich würde die frage von "dersitzriese" auch interessieren.


----------



## Shakti (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi hab sie mir gestern bestellt doch laut diesem Bericht geht es nicht mehr wenn man eine bestimmte Baureihe hat.

                 Die Tastenkombination "W+Shift+Space" kann bei den neuen Baureihen nicht gleichzeitig betätigt werden.
Das funktioniert nur bis zur PID : LZ91.....  alle höheren Nummern sind  mit einer anderen Matrix hergestellt, die das gleichzeitige Benutzen von  W+Shift+Space verhindert. 

                Die Logitech Illuminated ist eine - wenn nicht die beste - Tastatur die ich je unter die Finger bekommen ist. 
Für Office-Anwendungen ist das Keyboard aller erste Wahl. Für Gamer auch, doch müssen sie unbedingt auf die Baureihe achten.




Sehr, sehr leise - kaum hörbar beim Tippen
1 A Beleuchtung in 3 Stufen
super flaches, edles Design
bei neueren Baureihen nicht für Gamer geeignet
Quelle: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard - Meinungen - CHIP Online


mFG


----------



## djnoob (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe sie mir auch geholt und kann auch sagen, beste Tasta die ich je hatte. 
Nur schade das man im BF3 als beispiel nicht gleichzeitig laufen und springen kann abhängig von der "W" Taste .


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Tasta auch seit einer Woche und das mit dem w+shift+leer garnicht bemerkt.
Jedem den es wirklich stört der kann mit allen Tasten genau eins nach  rechts rutschen dann funzt es ist halt dann die Kombination e+<+leer.
Aber warum haben die das jetzt geändert?
Wollen die das keine Gamer die Illuminated kauft?
Das macht für mich irgendwie kein Sinn?


----------



## djnoob (6. Dezember 2011)

Die 800er sollen die funktioni freigeschlatet haben und da der mer kostet, sollen die kunden warscheinlich die teure variante kaufen.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Illuminated ist KEINE Gamertastatur.
Wieso sollten also solche Tastenkombinationen funktionieren.

Wenn sie die K800 wirklich verkaufen wollen sollten sie mal an der Wertigkeit arbeiten.
So wie sie jetzt ist, schaut sie aus wie nen Häufchen Elend und fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach auch genau so an.
Da hilft auch der "Klavierlack" um die Tasten rum nichts.

MfG ceres


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

Was oder wer entscheidet was ne Gamertastatur ist?
Ich hab bis vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mit ner 10€ Standarttastatur gezockt und das ging genauso wie mit meiner G15 oder eben jetzt der Illuminated.
Die 800er hat kein Kabel also für mich absolut uninteressant.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen der Hersteller entscheidet ob es eine Gamertastatur ist oder nicht  
Und ich sehe nirgendwo das Logitech die Illuminated als Gamertastatur bewirbt.
Klar kann man jede Tastatur zum Zocken benutzen und vlt sind auch einige normale Tastaturen besser zum Zocken geeignet als eine "Gamertastatur", trotzdem ist aus der normalen Tasta dann keine Gamertastatur geworden.

MfG ceres


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal den Logitech Kundendienst angeschrieben mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## Shakti (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe mir die ja auch bestellt aber wenn das mit w+shift+leer net geht bringt sie mir halt nicht viel.
Ich werde sie wieder zurück schicken.

Welche Tastatur nun eine "Gamer" Tastatur ist sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Eine Tastatur ist halt ne Tastatur die ein oder andere hat eben bestimmte Dinge
die einem das Leben evtl bissle leichter machen.

Aber cool das du mal den Kundendienst angeschrieben hast  Bin mal gespannt was die sagen. (wenn die den was sagen ^^)


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

So, es ist genau das gekommen was ich befürchtet habe aber hoffte das eben nicht kommt. 
Die Raten sofort zu ihren tollen Gamingtastaturen nur tausch ich meine G15 Tastatur doch nicht gegen das gleiche 
Und da das anscheinend wirklich der Grund war das sie nachträglich das Ghosting genau auf die 3 Tasten gelegt haben habe ich die Tastatur heute sofort zu Mediamarkt zurrückgebracht und die Razer Lycosa genommen 

Edit:
Hab denen gestern nochmal zurückgeschrieben und meine Wut bissl abgelassen
_"Keine eurer "Gaming"tastaturen ist wie die Illuminated also schön flach. 
Wenn ich eben genau das Flache nicht wollte hätte ich auch bei meiner G15 bleiben können.
Noch  fataler ist aber das es bei den ersten Illuminated funktioniert hat und  ihr anscheinend gedacht habt das ihr dann mehr Gamertastaturen verkauft  mit der Taktik. 
Nur die Leute kaufen dann lieber eine Microsoft X4  oder ne Razer Lycosa da eure Gamingtastaturen eben nicht flach sind und  ihr es bei der Illuminated versaut habt. 
In den Foren wird mittlerweile auch von der Illuminated abgeraten eben wegen euren Blödsinn.
Aber  egal das hat sich für mich erledigt, hab heute die Tastatur  zurrückgegeben und mir die Razer Lycosa stattdessen gekauft.    "_
Als Antwort kam dann dieses Standartgeschreibsel von wegen sie wird es an die zuständige Abteilung weiterleiten und wenn ich will bekomm ich einen 35% Rabatcode wo ich im Logitech Webshop einen nicht reduzierten Artikel meiner Wahl günstiger bekomm.
Blöd nur ich brauch jetzt nix mehr und will vorallem von Logitech nix mehr und im Onlineshop ist eh alles viel zu teuer mit dem Rabatt bekomm ich deswegen auch nix wirklich günstiger.
Aber naja man kanns ja versuchen.


----------



## Shakti (9. Dezember 2011)

TOP! Wirklich geil was die da schreiben


----------



## djnoob (9. Dezember 2011)

vorallem den gutschein gibts auch so im internet ständig .
Anstatt mal nen vernünftigen Feedback zu geben.


----------



## CeresPK (10. Dezember 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> vorallem den gutschein gibts auch so im internet ständig .
> Anstatt mal nen vernünftigen Feedback zu geben.


 
Was wäre denn vernünftiges Feedback?
wenn sie schreiben würden das sie Ghosting als "Feature" eingebaut haben um die K800 oder ihre G-Series Keyboards (besser) zu verkaufen, würden sich alle nur noch mehr aufregen.
Also enthalten sie sich ihrer Stimme, damit das Thema vlt nicht noch sogar auf Hardwareseiten wie PCGH oder Golem, breitgetreten wird.

Ich würde sagen das wäre ein PCGH-Like Titel.
"Logitech baut Ghosting in alte Tastaturen ein, um Nachfolger besser zu verkaufen" 

Und für euch machts auch keinen Unterschied aufregen tut ihr euch so oder so 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich reg mich nicht mehr auf das Problem wurde beseitigt und fertig 
Das die da keine große Sache drauß machen war mir auch klar. 
Ich bin ein einzelner Käufer der garnicht zählt denn die Logitechverkäufe werden auch wegen sowas nicht bemerkbar sinken da auch wieder der großteil die Standarttastaturen und Mäuse sind. 
Und die Leute in diesem Callcenter oder was das ist können eh nix machen, die sollen nur bei Problemen/Garantiefällen versuchen zu helfen oder eben die unzufriedenen Leute wie mich mit so nem Gutschein zu einem anderen Logitechprodukt führen damit sie im Endeffekt doch wieder ihr Produkt verkaufen und der Käufer die Sache dann wieder schnell vergisst.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist nur, dass die Lycosa auch nur maximal 2 bis 3 Tasten gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann. Dann ist es auch vorbei mit dem Key Rollover. Um WSAD sind das drei Tasten und auf dem Rest meistens 2. Liegt einfach an der Tastenmatrix. Die X4 macht das besser.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja 3 Tasten reichen doch denn was ist wohl die am ehesten benutze Tastenkombination die mehr als 2 Tasten benötigt W+shift+leer  
Und ich habs grad getestet mit extremen Fingerverrecken kann ich bei CoD W+D+Shift+Leer+G  drücken und der macht alles, also er rennt schräg nach vorne rechts springt und wirft ne Granate aber das wird wohl keiner so im Spiel machen 
Wie gesagt ich find sie bis jetzt klasse


----------



## CeresPK (27. März 2013)

So meine Illuminated hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet.

Jedenfalls die Aufnahme der M-Taste, weil ich mit dem Reinigungstuch unter die Taste gekommen bin und sie dadurch herausgerissen habe.

Jetzt habe ich mehrere Tastaturen Probe-getippt und auch kurzzeitig das "K750 Solar Keyboard" hier gehabt (für alle Hardcoregamer: die hat nicht einmal Ghosting   )
Und bin dann heute zu dem Schluss gekommen. Es muss unbedingt wieder die Illuminated werden.
Ich habe einfach keine andere Tastatur finden können die in dieser Form ein Top Design, Beleuchtung, flache Bauart und dieses geniale Tippgefühl vereint.

Vor allem wegen letzterem sah ich keinen anderen Weg als mir das Teil nochmal zu bestellen.
Hoffentlich geht sie mir diesmal während der Garantiezeit kaputt xD


Gruß Patrick


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2013)

*Hust-Hust* Wer hat denn da wieder in der untersten Etage des Forum-Archivs 'rumgewühlt *wedel den Staub von den Schultern*...


----------



## OctoCore (27. März 2013)

Passt aber - wenigstens hat er ein Teil für die Gruft zurecht gemacht und nicht nur Zombies ausgebuddelt.


----------



## CeresPK (27. März 2013)

Nanana auch wenn der Thread schon uralt ist, ist es ja doch ein aktuelles Thema


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. April 2013)

Hallo!



CeresPK schrieb:


> Jedenfalls die Aufnahme der M-Taste, weil ich mit dem Reinigungstuch unter die Taste gekommen bin und sie dadurch herausgerissen habe.


 
Das ist mir in ähnlichem Umfang bei einer Notebook-Tastatur passiert. Die Spreizen oder gar einzelnen Klammern unterhalb einer Taste sind sehr filigran und neigen gerne zum schnellen Brechen. Die demolierte Taste kostete mich 4,90€ zuzüglich Versand. 

Wenn dies bei der Illuminierten passiert ist, könntest du evtl. Glück haben, eine durch Wasserschaden etc. ausgemusterte Tastatur in den Tiefen des Internets bei ebaykleinanzeigen, markt.de etc. finden und dann ausschlachten.

Es kann gut sein, dass Logitech mittlerweile an dieser Tastatur einige von anderen negativ bewertete Punkte verbessert hat, dies aber nicht so wirklich auf die Packung stempelt und damit wirbt. Gerne kommt so ein Revisionswechsel schleichend.

Und: Bitte wieder zurück zum Thema. Selbst, wenn hier etwas Staub liegt, die Tastatur gibbet immer noch im Handel 

Grüße und viel Glück beim Finden einer neuen oder gar der Reparatur!

Wannseesprinter


----------



## CeresPK (2. Mai 2013)

Leider gabs keine defekte Illu, dafür aber jemanden der einzelne Tasten verscherbelt hat.
Die M Taste war aber leider schon weg 
Logitech selbst beitet keine Ersatztasten an, man bot mir aber an sie auf Garantie komplett zu tauschen.
Garantiezeit war aber leider schon zwei Monate überschritten
Naja so habe ich jetzt eben noch ne Ersatztastatur 

mfg


----------



## Arthax (2. Juli 2013)

Hat Logitech den Fehler mittlerweile behoben mit dem Drücken von 3 Tasten gleichzeitig insbesondere Shift + W + Leertaste?


----------

